# Need to sell ASAP



## Greeneyez0623 (Jul 17, 2008)

I purchased a tank from a friend and it came with 2 Convict Damsels, an emperoro fish, and a yellow tang. I am going to use the tank for freshwater and need them gone ASAP. PLease tell me what a reasonable price for them would be and if a fish store would take them back.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Some fish stores will, some won't. How big are the emperor and yellow tang?


----------



## Greeneyez0623 (Jul 17, 2008)

i dunno the empereor is pretty big.the tang is maybe 5 inches


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Adult (10-20") emperors sell for over $300, you could maybe get a third of that trading it in at a fish store. Yellow tangs that size probably $60 and you again could probably get a third of that. The damsels you probably couldn't give away.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Call the stores, many will give you store credit. To get cash, you could sell on craigslist, but it most likely wouldn't be quick. Free stuff, even fish, do go pretty quick on craigslist, though. Or find a local reef/saltwater club you might get less money, but the fish would get a good home.


----------



## Greeneyez0623 (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks for all the help. I took the fish to my local fish store and the emperor unfortunately didnt make it and they said the tang has bubble eye or pop eye but they took the damsels.


----------

